# It's officially started



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

After 40 years I'm getting back into the birds thanks to a friend and you guys. I have the lumber in the garage and the siding and roofing will come in the next three weeks. I have the feeders, grit boxes, traps, group of six nest boxes and a quarantine box built now and a good starting on the "V" perches. I figured as long as there is snow on the ground I would get as much done in the garage as I can. I should be able to build walls, rafters, floor and fly pen in the garage and take them out to the site one at a time with a little help and put it up. It should end up to be 8' X 12' with a 4' X 8' for breeders a 
4'6"X 8 for fliers and a 3' X 8' for supplies quarantine box and computer. I designed it, made a 3D model and made prints for it all and so far it's been working out great. Again a big thank you to you all on getting me going on this.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

You are with very impressive approach Reiki3. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

One more thing. I'm going to paint everything an off white before putting it all together. That I can do in the garage as I make it. I've been looking at as many lofts as I can and I see most are not painted. Is there a reason for that? I wouldn't want to do something that would affect the birds because I didn't know about it. Back in my days I did it to my loft and didn't seem to be a problem but I was young then and might not have known any better.


----------



## Flamingo (Dec 30, 2009)

*Painting inside of the Loft*

The inside of the Flamingo is painted every year. My wife lofts are varnished walls and epoxy on the floor. This is a video of the inside of my wifes breedeing loft http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySEP_KedoLY


----------



## alikat747 (Jan 1, 2010)

Reiki3- I'm intrigued....by your name. Are you a 3rd degree???? I'm a Master and teach (mostly nurses) in northern California. Actually did a little Reiki on the pigeon I rescued to help him come out of shock.....you can read the posts about Mr. Pidgie if you look me up. Anyway - good luck with loft building!


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes my wife and I are both Reiki Masters. Fran has for about three years and me for about two years now. A core group of us have started http://reikienergyinternational.com just about a year ago. I use it on everything I can get my hands on. Update on loft, perches and Avery doors are ready for assemble.


----------



## alikat747 (Jan 1, 2010)

love to hear you do Reiki all the time.....that was what Mrs. Takata would always say: Just do Reiki, do Reiki, do Reiki! After over a decade of practice, I can tell you it becomes so ingrained, you are doing it all the time. I always set my intention at the start of the day and from then on it's just flowing. Of course, sometimes I'm even actively conscious I'm doing it

Thank you for all you do! 
Ali


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Reiki3 said:


> One more thing. I'm going to paint everything an off white before putting it all together. That I can do in the garage as I make it. I've been looking at as many lofts as I can and I see most are not painted. Is there a reason for that? I wouldn't want to do something that would affect the birds because I didn't know about it. Back in my days I did it to my loft and didn't seem to be a problem but I was young then and might not have known any better.


The best color I have found is an off white to tan grey color. If you look at my page and look at the pictures of my breeding loft you will see the color I use for the inside. The loft looks freshly painted when I scrape it. All the other off white I have used is not quite as good. I call it poop grey. I usually just find an exterior latex off white in the lowes mistake bin. Seems to be a popular color for mistakes. I found a 5 gallon bucket for $15 once. Most of the time it is $10 a gallon. 

Randy


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

hillfamilyloft said:


> The best color I have found is an off white to tan grey color. If you look at my page and look at the pictures of my breeding loft you will see the color I use for the inside. The loft looks freshly painted when I scrape it. All the other off white I have used is not quite as good. I call it poop grey. I usually just find an exterior latex off white in the lowes mistake bin. Seems to be a popular color for mistakes. I found a 5 gallon bucket for $15 once. Most of the time it is $10 a gallon.
> 
> Randy



Thank Randy for the info. I never thought about exterior paint. I had gotten interior off white because it's inside, but exterior would hold up better with the scraping and taking a hose to it. I looked at the pictures and see what your talking about, nice loft.


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Up date. It is going good and hope to have it ready for birds in a month and a half, boy is this fun. Here is a couple of pictures.
View attachment 14714


View attachment 14715


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Looks like you're off and running, Reiki3! Keep us posted .. 

Terry


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

so glad you are back into pigeons and I just know your loft will be just beautiful. I do have a problem with one aspect of it---I don't think regular paint is good for the birds and might poison them but they do sell paint for pigeons lofts and I would certainly check out this---just a suggestion---sorry---c.hert


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

C.hert

Never seen or heard of pigeon paint before. That's not one of those sky hook things were you send the new guy out to get a sky hook is it? And if it's not, were did you get your's from?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

No not a sky hook ..lol...Foys have some kind of a paint in their book and it is some kind of a white wash that safe for pigeons..There number is 1-877-355-7727 and it's free and they will send you a book.....Your loft is going to be really pretty I can tell.... and I over the years had a few sky hooks played on me and I laugh about how stupid I was but part of a learning experience too.
Good luck with your loft and birds....c.hert


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks C.Hert for the info. I'm all over it. I've requested there catalog and will check it out. Thanks again.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

It's on page 54 of the 2009-2010 catalogue and I called and they are sold out of the paint but will have more in a month or less. It is a 100% natural ingredients and contains no oil and no harmful substances as well as 19 natural ingredients against pests...It's # 5024 or 5025 .You can buy one gallon of it for 12.95 or two at 23.95....You are going to have winning racers and you just need to get this----interior only......c.hert


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Update on the loft. The roof has been ordered. The metal roof comes in three foot wide and you tell them how long it is to be. The loft is 8' X 12' so I'm putting one colored then two clear and then another colored one. I got the floor painted and the end walls made and painted. (c.hert. I have to have this done by the end of Feb. so I don't have time to wait for the paint. Two guys I work with have some good racers there going to give me so I'm pressed for time). With this only having two sections, I'm thinking of taking four feet of my other shed (14' X 16') and have that be my breeder loft. That would leave me a 14' X 12' for storage.the shed and to loft will be 20 yeards apart. Here is some more pic's.

View attachment 14764


View attachment 14765


View attachment 14766


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

This is what the other shed looks like and were they will take there baths at. The loft will be across from the the shed.

View attachment 14767


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

what a beautiful yard you have Man your moving out--some serious business ahead..Awhile back I wrote and asked a question about floor bottoms-maybe you could answer-I have 2x4" in squares with hard cloth wire and handles so that I can pick them up and clean out the bottoms but they get heavy sometimes (my birds are on hard cloth wire) and a hardwood floor inside as well with portions of hard cloth..but I have seen a sliding metal tray that people can slide out to clean under these wires and I wonder if they are sliding on slick wood or some type of roller or something like kitchen drawers slide on when we pull them out----where would I buy something like this for my old age for these "pull ups"" are heavy to clean: "now a days"...c.herts


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Also--Won"t your metal fly loft get really hot in the summer and really cold in the winter--are you going to insulate it??? Is it metal???---I realize it is for racers and this is different from show birds as well as another question---these metal pull-outs I just spoke about--are they real drafty???? Disappointed that you painted your breeding lofts in regular paint---but it looks pretty--thats because you could not wait--too impatient you are and you just could resist because racers told you if was okay and they never had any of their birds have problem and of course they fly outside free--your still going by the old book which is good but you need to update sometimes as well..Have you ever saw Wendell Levi's Books (The Pigeon) what a man he was---a real bird man...c.herts
Do those pull outs (sliders) get drafty in the winter and how do you cure that???


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Reiki3 said:


> This is what the other shed looks like and were they will take there baths at. The loft will be across from the the shed.
> 
> View attachment 14767


they are really going to love that pond for sure ,so far everything is looking good


----------



## rririe (Jan 21, 2010)

Reiki3, nice work! You obviously have a good knowledge of woodworking. It shows in your project. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

c.hert said:


> Also--Won"t your metal fly loft get really hot in the summer and really cold in the winter--are you going to insulate it??? Is it metal???---I realize it is for racers and this is different from show birds as well as another question---these metal pull-outs I just spoke about--are they real drafty???? Disappointed that you painted your breeding lofts in regular paint---but it looks pretty--thats because you could not wait--too impatient you are and you just could resist because racers told you if was okay and they never had any of their birds have problem and of course they fly outside free--your still going by the old book which is good but you need to update sometimes as well..Have you ever saw Wendell Levi's Books (The Pigeon) what a man he was---a real bird man...c.herts
> Do those pull outs (sliders) get drafty in the winter and how do you cure that???


C.hert I figured you might not be too happy with me about the paint. But just couldn't pass up all those good birds (if they were just run of the mill ones that would be different). It's a whole young bird race team. I would have to wait until next year before I could race. Yes, I guess I am impatient.

I don't know what to tell you about the pull outs. I'm not using any and don't know anything about them. Being a designer by trade I think I could come up with something though. 
I'm going to have two 22.50" wide X 19.50" high vents it the front. On both of them I have 11.50" of the 19.50" at the top is fixed and the last 8" will hinge up so I can push everything into a cart out side when I clean. As it stands right now I'm going to use the stuff they put in horse stalls. As they say a picture is worth a 1000 words.

View attachment 14770


The two pin that are going though were it hinges and lock it so nothing can get in from to outside. Plus at night it has a doors that slides down in front of the vents and close's them off from the outside world.


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome back to owning pigeons! I think it was said before, but impressive start to your reintroduction. If you are already thinking about a computer system you probably have a club in your area and people locally to help you out. I am not up on pigeon paint myself either other than a whitewash made from lime. Global is another pigeon supply company as long as you are ordering catalogs.


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Jimhalekw said:


> Welcome back to owning pigeons! I think it was said before, but impressive start to your reintroduction. If you are already thinking about a computer system you probably have a club in your area and people locally to help you out. I am not up on pigeon paint myself either other than a whitewash made from lime. Global is another pigeon supply company as long as you are ordering catalogs.


Thanks and yes, back in the day I belonged to the East Rockford Pigeon club, many many moon ago and will probably go back there. I have already talked to Global and there catalog is on the way, as is Vita King.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

That work on those vents is very impressive--you do wonderful work--I like how you laid the hard wire between the two to keep it safe for the birds on each side and sturdy enough as well. On mine I just put those u type of clips that I hammered into the frame and put the strips of cheaper wood on top of them on one side to protect the birdies. Yours is so much more better but of course I have more problems then you do because I don.t do the work myself and have to explain to some novice on what to do and of course they offer no ideas....Those vents sound good to scrape out the droppings but what horse stall stuff are you talking about--don"t understand that. I have four small windows with glass for them to come and go out to the flypen and a frame made of 2x4 thick with hard wire with hinges on the side that swings like a door that is shut at night in the summer with the windows open to protect from critters (double protection because they have to get through the hard wire on the fly pen first but I am paranoid and want to be able to sleep at night without worrying about my babies. In the wintertime I just shut the windows at night to keep it warm--all together I have 6 windows...Thanks for the imput and good idea--your handleing it...c.hert


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

C.hert--In our neck of the woods we have Farm & Fleet stores and for around $5.00 you can get a bag of stuff (for a lack of a better word) that they put in horse stalls. A number of fliers around here use it because it is very adsorbent and easy to clean up and lasts a good length of time. I was hoping to have windows but just isn't any room for any. I am putting 6' X 8' of the roof in clear and there will be an 8" wide X 12' long ridge vent and that will have a clear ridge cap. I think I would like you’re windows instead though. There a lot more versatile.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Farm and fleet stores---you must be in real country and I am going to look it up on a map: Beloit Ill.... Sounds like interesting stuff.....cheap too....c.hert Thanks for the imput....c.hert


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

C.hert Beloit is in Wis. and I'm in South Beloit Ill. It's like a town were one half is in one state and the other half is in the other state. Another big town is Rockford ILL. that were I go to the Farm & Fleet store. Other state have what they call a Fleet Farm.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Well thats nice to know--1/2 inch away from politics...c.hert


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Update time. I have the rafters (need to add a brace in the middle yet) and the front wall built. I'm planning on getting the back wall done tomorrow. I talked to the co. that built my shed and can get the siding from them so it matches my other shed. Hopefully I can get the siding in two weeks or maybe next week

.
View attachment 14786


View attachment 14787


View attachment 14788


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

You are moving out and its beginning to look really neat...The area that you slide out the stuff--don't you have to remove that bottom cross board or Am I seeing it wrong.
Looking real good and its good you are matching the two sheds if you can..c.hert


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

c.hert said:


> You are moving out and its beginning to look really neat...The area that you slide out the stuff--don't you have to remove that bottom cross board or Am I seeing it wrong.
> Looking real good and its good you are matching the two sheds if you can..c.hert




Yes, your right on the removing of the bottom cross board. I need to keep it together and once it's in place I will cut the two peaces out. If I do it now it would only have the top header to hold everything together.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

That sounds good..c.hert


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Another update. I can't believe I miss counted on the trusses and need to make one more. If it wasn't so cold I think I could get more done. But this is it so far.


View attachment 14808


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Whats the idea of those very top pieces---I got lost somewhere? It is going to be finished real soon--cold weather is a ----- People ask me sometimes: How cold is it? And I say: "Well its colder than a well diggers ---. they laugh..lol c.hert


----------



## rririe (Jan 21, 2010)

You'd probably be done by now if it didn't take so long for paint to dry. Painting this time of year is frustrating, especially when you want a project to get finished. Looks awesome! Keep up the good work. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Rririe, you are so right on the paint thing. I have a heater but I can only use it when my wife it gone because it runs on diesel and smells bad. If only it was a detached garage.

C.hert, what's on top is the rafters. I will put 6 -- 2" X 2" X 12' and they will go across the rafters every 24". The roofing gets attached to them. I know it doesn't have much pitch but I only wanted the height to be 8'. I checked and the roofing is in. I'm going to pick it up as soon as I get done doing this. The first 3' of the 12' length is color the next 6' is clear and the last 3' is color again. The colored/clear is 87" long (four pcs.) and four pcs. at 20" long for the front. That leaves an 8" opening the full length for my very top vent.
Well keep you informed. It's getting to the point that I can't do much more in the garage and will have to brave the weather. As I look out right now, it's 12 above and light snow. Not looking forward to get out in it at all.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks trying to assimulate that in my brain and I can't wait to see the finished product --cold weather is a mess----c.hert


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

It's been some time since I updated everone my loft. Got a lot done (thanks to my son) today, take a look.


View attachment 14936


View attachment 14937


View attachment 14938


The snow kind of slowed thing down a little. If the weather holds this week I should be able to get the roof and the siding up. I'm starting to see the light at end of the tunnel. It's been a log time coming.


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

I still can't figure this picture thing out.

View attachment 14939


View attachment 14940


View attachment 14941


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Way to go.*

Looks cold! Keep up the good work.
Jack


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Boy you did get a lot done in the coldest of weather and all that snow and your loft is going to be beautiful. I would have made a foundation of concrete that is larger than the loft so that I could add on to it later if I decided too and maybe closer to the house and this is not meant to be critical because I can picture a very nice loft there and man you have worked the the severest of weather---its beautiful there--You and your family live in a nice area with trees and clear sky---very very pretty---I am so used to seeing just city buildings that any country to me looks like heaven---good job...c.hert


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks Jack, yes it was cold and snowing. Ended up with about an inch.

C.hert, thank you too. If I was to do a foundation it becomes taxable. At my age I will be retiring in two or three years. If we move I want to take it with me. I'm as close to the house as I can get because of the trees and all my garden ponds. It's only about 30 to 35 yards from the house as it is. I wouldn't add on to this loft. I'm already thinking about taking 5' of my 16'x14' shed and making it into my breeder loft. I think 5'x 14' would be just right for me. C.hert, no criticism taken.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

That sounds really well thought out and very reasonable--didn't realize about those taxes--now isn't that just awful--penny and diming us to death.. Taking it with you is a neat idea too---thanks-----c.hert


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

C.hert, this might give you an idea how close it is to the house and why I had to put it were I did.


View attachment 14953


View attachment 14954


As you can see, this was about the only place for it and there is a clear five acres behind to fly in from to get to the loft.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

What a beautiful home and grounds you have its like taking a vacation...It I think is near your driveway for convenient of bringing or taking out birds for doing things with them and seed and grit ...etc...Thats really nice---I love your beautiful porch too---you and your family have a beautiful home....c.hert


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Reiki, check my public profile I have pictures there of my lofts and birds, and if you go to www.pigeon.org there is a lot of loft pictures unders the showcase loft, you will get some great ideas there. I also entered my old lofts there I believe it was 2006 and 2007 under Lamtecson Family Loft. Well glad to know you're fullfilling your dream, I also can't wait once I retire in the military and concentrate in racing this is my first year and I can't really concentrate on the training because of my schedule so I do what I can every weekend to train the birds, to add up I'm the farthest in our club which is around 40 miles, so anyone who has some good htraining method please help out a beginner like me, just want to enjoy and get to know the quality of my birds.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

The loft is looking *GREAT*


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks C.hert, I have found that the nicer I make it outside the more the taxs go up. My wife said I need to slow down on the out side. My driveway is in front of the house about 50 yards from the loft. I'll have to talk to Jim next-door, maybe I could use his. It would be about 10 yards then.

Wingsonfire, thanks it's been a long time coming.

Soymi69, I looked at your lofts and they look great. I would be in seventh heaven if I had four lofts, but then again I wouldn't be married then either. From one veteran to another thanks for your service.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Reike3, great to know I have a fellow veteran in here! Yes almost there 10 more months and I should be enjoying my hobby and be able to train better. Please give us an update on your loft and I will add you as a friend in my thread. I'm new to the sport but I have pigeons almost my entire life so if you need help regarding breeding, medicating, and raising please don't be a stranger.


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Soymi69--- I hope the next ten months go real fast for you. Just think in nine you can start your short timer cal. I had mine in my bunker and as soon as I started it, time seemed to slow by half. Will you have to move your lofts or are you stationed close enough to home you will be good to go?


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Reiki3---- This will be my home for now, we were planning on retiring in California but when I made E-7 I didn't have a choice on my orders and they put me here in Texas, so we pack the birds and I built new lofts and hopefully this will be home for now until we get tired of the weather. But everything here is affordable so this should be it for us. What branch of service were you?


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

I was in the Army. Drafted in "66" so I went and enlisted to get the school I wanted. Made E-2 out of basic. Three years later pasted the E-6 board in Nam with less then a month and a half left in country and the service. Our LZ (Oasis) was over run and after the dust settled they never could seem to find my orders. I did end up getting my medical taken care of for live. I was getting out anyways so it didn't matter. I would do it all over again if I knew it would be the same outcome.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

What a trooper! Rain, SNOW or shine the man is dedicated to get his loft built. 

Can't wait to see the finished project!

What breed of birds are you going to house in that loft, homers or fancy?


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Goldenboy, The main ones will be homers and just a few rollers (4 or 5) for the grandkids. It was 22 deg. last night when I was out there doing a little work, and mean a little. I started the heater in the garage and painted some of the siding instead. I'm getting ready to cut the hardware cloth (half X half) for the ridge vent (8" wide) and front and back top vents (4" wide) and all are 12' long. I will keep the pictures coming as soon as I can figure out how to get more then nine pictures with out having to delete some.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Reikei, yeah building a loft is never ending mine are all screwed together so if I want to move it around I can without having to worry which one will get damage. I still thinking of building another loft about 12 by 8 and divided in half so that I can separate the racing hen and cock and learn the widowhood system but I'm still trying to talk my wife to it, actually I really need to start another storage shed so I can use the white pigeon loft that I been procastinating to finish.


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Soymi69, it sounds like you got this loft building down.

This week end didn't get half of what I wanted done. My wife said I needed to spend some time with her or I would be living out there with the birds when they come. I did get a little done though. We're getting 5 to 10" of snow tonight so I'm glad we got the walls up.

View attachment 14990


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Looks good Reiki, I know how it feels when the wife start to whine about not spending time with them. but later on they will evenually understand that its a fun thing to do and keep you home instead of out and about drinking and her not knowing where you at. I highly suggest incorporate them on your project my wife and kids did the painting of my loft, and the reason why I only raise white racing pigeon is because they like the color and enjoy watching white pigeon flying around the house, so I try my best to acquire good quality whites that I can afford. So now they like my birds and even help me handfed 2 orphan birds that I separated. So you just need to let them join you specially on training the birds my wife and I toss the birds every weekend and she enjoy it.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

The color of your loft is beautiful too and it matches the color of the roof of the house. I now can see how you could move it if you wanted to but would not you have to have a flatbed real big truck or something or would you take something like this apart?? Your a real good builder and its pretty as well and in all that cold brrrrrrcoldbrrrrrrr c.hert


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Looking good! Keep it up!


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

*On the move again.*

Well it's been some time from my last update. Have been working a little at a time when the weather is being nice. On the outside I have the trim and the outside paint to go yet. On the inside I have the ceiling to do. I want to do sliding panels but for the next week or so it will be quail netting. I had to delete all the pictures on my other posts to get these on this one.

View attachment 15155


View attachment 15156


View attachment 15157


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Showing the venting and inside*

View attachment 15158


View attachment 15159


View attachment 15160


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

View attachment 15161

six eggs and should pop in the next few days

View attachment 15162

trap closed and in the open state to fly pen.

View attachment 15163


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Looking for some advise on sliding panels for my ceiling. Dose anyone use them in your loft and if so how do they work?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Your loft is absolutely beautiful and you are a builder of lofts as well as many other things I am sure---well well done.. I love your sun roof and the convenience of cleaning your loft floor--just wonderful and the color is beautiful as well--really enjoyed this thread and thank you so much for updating and sharing with us....c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Reike3: The loft is too sunny and sliding panels you really do need to figure unless that large tree---the bank of trees --on the one side will give you the needed shade because in the heat of summer pigeons need and prefer shade--they look like they might bake in there with all that brightness and you need to have a wind flow going as well---do you think it is cool enough??It's not hot yet but it will be....You might need one of those fans that circulate on the highest point of your loft---but I am sure others will contribute their suggestions---you do need sliding panels and I wonder how they would work--hope someone knows...but its beautiful what a good job...c.hert


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

C.hert nice hearing from you and thanks for your kind words on the loft. I hope all is well. The placement of the loft is within seven feet of the base of a big tree and ten feet of another. I had to do some major cutting to give the birds a good path to the loft. When the trees leaf out the loft will be shaded from about 10:00 AM till the next morning (if the sun is out). I'm hoping I have enough venting. If I figured right, there are 2,016 sq. inches at the top and 1,600 sq inches at the bottom. 
Bottom front wall two 20" X 20" vents.
top front just about 3" X 12'
top ridge is 8" X 12'
top back just about 3" x 12'
I wanted the siding panels just in case I need to slow down the draft and if I wanted to us the darkening system for molt. I don't think I would but I would like to have that option.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats a pretty nice place you got there for your pigeon companions  Good luck


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Your loft is looking fabulous! Love what you've done with the inside!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

Reiki3 said:


> Looking for some advise on sliding panels for my ceiling. Dose anyone use them in your loft and if so how do they work?


for sliding doors if you can find something along this line of a sliding door kit you would be set http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/1116.html , you loft is beautiful the only thing I worry about is when people use the see thru panels without wire mesh under them because in my mind I would see a raccon having no problem chewing a hole thru them if they were really determined enuf  other then that I think your loft is perfect , great work, you should be proud


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Don't think Foys has something like that but one never knows and Lokotaloft might have seen something that I didn't in their catalogue and along those lines at Home depot that have sliders (wood) and they are about 24 inches wide and door height and could something be rigged up to fit your area and raccoons as you already know are smart could they eat through that plastic without wire underneath to keep those critters out... Your loft is so pretty woulld you ask your wife if I can borrow you to build a racing one for me -----lol----I would give your grandchildren a sandwiche....Nice Job...c.hert


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

c.hert said:


> Don't think Foys has something like that but one never knows and Lokotaloft might have seen something that I didn't in their catalogue and along those lines at Home depot that have sliders (wood) and they are about 24 inches wide and door height and could something be rigged up to fit your area and raccoons as you already know are smart could they eat through that plastic without wire underneath to keep those critters out... Your loft is so pretty woulld you ask your wife if I can borrow you to build a racing one for me -----lol----I would give your grandchildren a sandwiche....Nice Job...c.hert


if you follow that link c hert it takes you right to it lol


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

You people are just too smart for me---I just found the link---its wonderful--thanks
LokotaLoft--not as swift as I could be---but only my birds have to be when and if I race a few someday....lol Thanks...Reiki3 check out that link it looks like a good one. c.hert


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a beautiful setup you've created. Your experience really shows!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

klondike goldie said:


> Thats fine but you can find sliding door kits at lowes for $9.00 for six foot slide and 4 rollers..........made for closet doors but work great in the loft.


mine was just an example of what to look for ,dint mean for him to spend all that money on them sorry if it came across that way


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Now we all know where to play with this idea and I am thinking about these rollers and things for something else like bottoms of floors that would roll out to clean if you made a hole in the wall somehow---just thinking out loud for a second---if they would be strong enough--someone suggested one time (forget who) a garage door slider and I just thought that was a good idea for future use somehow--see what you started Reike3 now we are all thinking about sliders....c.hert


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Boy I did start the wheels a turning didn't I and that good. I finished up the trim today and decided to make some box perches for the 33" x 8' section. Back to the sliders, my rafters are 24" apart and 8' long. I was thinking like an old fashion shade were it would be at one end and I could pull it any length I wanted to. I know with that I would need at lest two to go that far. I really want something in wood though. I have an idea in my head and will try it out on CAD system tomorrow at work. I'm thinking of two U channels screwed one each to the sides of the rafters. Then make four 23" wide x 24" long x 1/2" thick panels and then put a 1/4" dowel in each corner on the 23" side. Now cut a notch in the lower side of the U that the dowel can slip up thru and it would be 3" inches up from the end of the channel. Now next to the wall you would have four panels hanging against the wall. Now take a panel side it past the notch until and can side the back two dowels thru the notches and the same for as many of the panels as you want. If it works the way I think it will I should have some pictures of it.
The clear roofing is made out of a polycarbonate and is stronger then all @#$$. I tried to break it and failed. With that and the motion detectors , I'm hoping that would scare off any would be critters.  about the length of this one.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I remember reading that clear roofing can make the birds nervous. Maybe it makes them too visible to predators? Side visibility doesn't seem to have the same effect since they have a solid overhead. Just something to consider.


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Didn’t think of that. I just thought it would be nice to have a bright and airy loft for them. The one thing it has going for it is when the trees leaf out the only way they can see in is if they fly within 15' of the roof.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

your quite a man Reike3 for you make every negative into a positive like don't worry about the pigeons seeing hawks it's about the pigeons seeing in and 15 feet of the roof when the tree leaves grow and they can get back home--which sounds good to me--fest up you wanted to modernize and update your loft as well as light for it does look beautiful---figure out those sliders yet---its complicated--but I am staying up with your thread...just to see how you handle this one...LOL c.hert


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

C.hert, I've been making box perches and I'm (not) going to paint them for you, also I'm tired of painting. If a hawk does see in the loft he can't get in with out killing himself. Saturday is slated for the start date on the sliders. It looked like it would work when I did it on the CAD at work. I'll have to wait and see. I did have number two and three baby today. I had forgotten just how beautiful the little guys are.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I am so glad your not going to paint them it makes the cocckles of my heart tingle for the pigeons on how they like natural wood and they will be pretty against that hospital white looking loft and stand out real well so all can see. I am glad you got some babies wait till your grandchildren sees them when they get older--I bet your wife just loves them..Now if you want I will buy you a gallon of that organic paint and mail it just for you if you decide you want everything nice and white but you know what they look like after awhile--natural sure does look better in my opinion--but I will get you that paint just say the word.....c.hert


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm glad C.hert that I could make your cockles (heart) tingle. Thanks for the offer of the paint. If I do anymore painting it will be your type of paint and I will get it (my responsibility). It was the whole timing thing. PT has been an immeasurable information center for me. Can't get over how much I have forgotten over the years. A super Good group of People and I would like to send my heartfelt thanks to all.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi REIKI, If you use bolts to bolt the sides to the ends you will find that should you have to move the loft to a new location. All you need to do is unbolt the sides and ends, and load it on a truck and take to a new location.and there rebolt the pieces* .GEORGE


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi back to you George, hope your day is going great. I should have done that but I didn't. You can look at my album and see we did somewhat like building a house. If we move when I retire, I can jack it up a little more and put it on a car hauler. But as it stands right now I will die right there.


----------

